# Lip Balm



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I will be making my first batch of lip balm following Vicki's directions except using all cocoa butter. How much does it make. I have 50 tubes. Understand that I should rubber band them together to fill. I have a large 10 c. glass pyrex bowl I plan on microwaving everthing into. I know you have to let it cool off before you add your flavor oil and to fill it when it is not hot too. Anything else I need to know? Oh yes, for labeling requirments - do you ahve to put the whole ingredents?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Use a measuring cup to melt everything , then you can pour right from there . How much does each tube hold ? Then add up the ounces in your recipe.

Patty


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I band mine together in groups of 8. I use a small double boiler for my main batch then pour out what I want for each flavor into a small pan that has a bit of a spout on it. Mix in the flavor then pour into my tubes. I start with unscented so I don't have to totally clean the pot each time. I pour the leftovers into the same tube to use myself. If mine cools too much it starts to solidify around the edges.

TO figure out how many your formula will make add up the weights of everything then divided by .15 oz. That will give you a ballpark. Will vary depending on how much you top off your tubes, and how much you spill.  You can always make what you want and pour the rest into a clean jar (like a baby food jar) that can be re-melted later to make more.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

A little hint? Pour you lip balm almost to the top of the inside twisty thingy. Let that cool some.. and then pour the rest. If the tube is poured completely full it will leave a bubble in the center from the twist thingy.
You may have to nuke the rest in the measuring cup a bit to keep it liquid till it gets harder in the tube.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I will be doing lip balm for the first time soon also and appreciate your tips!

Tiffany


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I took the easy way out and bought one of those lip balm tube filler trays from the sage or some place. I LOVE it! it is super easy to pour without making messes.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

LOVE THIS STUFF! I am so excited...I made 5 different flavors (french vanilla, brown sugar, cherry berry, peppermint, and plain. All the kid's grabbed their favorites and we all have wonderful lips  Thanks to Vicki for posting her recipe and for all the input. I put in 1 oz. refined organic shea (had bought it for a lotion customer) and then 3 oz. of cocoa butter and it turned out great. the refined white shea butter is not grainey at all! Love this....I forgot how wonderful cocoa butter smelled  I do need to buy one of those filler trays tho !

What about labeling requirements for this...same as lotions...even if I give it away, I still want it labeled properly. How long before you can use it?


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Does the chocolate smell come through even in the other scents? I have heard that you have to use deoderized for any non-chocolate flavors.


----------

